# Rear insert touch up paint



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

I have an 05 M6 Goat with 26K on the clock, driving home today was boxed in and could not avoid a large truck tire tread, so split the difference btwn the tires to send it under the Goat to prevent exterior damage (i thought); as it passed it ripped off the rear insert (with the exhaust cutouts and "GTO" logo). I found it and it is in one piece but really scratched up and missing the plastic "rivets" that secure it to the body. Is there anyone who sells touch up paint and does anyone know the part numbers for the "rivets" i need? Can't spring for the $450 to replace it right now....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I do not know the parts numbers but I would definitely take into consideration getting it painted the same as your body color. Many people have done that and if it is done right it can look very good.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

My insert was scratched as well when I purchased my 05 A4 so I removed it and painted it factory. The majority of the plastic inserts were loose or missing as well

It is very easy to remove and reinstall the rear insert, and replace the plastic clips with steel or aluminum bolts and nuts which I did.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

srs7324 said:


> My insert was scratched as well when I purchased my 05 A4 so I removed it and painted it factory. The majority of the plastic inserts were loose or missing as well
> 
> It is very easy to remove and reinstall the rear insert, and replace the plastic clips with steel or aluminum bolts and nuts which I did.


Did you paint it yourself or bring it to a body shop? That insert looks awesome in those pictures and the clear coat looks perfect.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That one I posted in the pictures was done with a rattle can to match the factory car color and a clear coat. It was also sanded and buffed out. It really is amazing what a rattle can can do if you do it properly. That's exactly what I am going to do


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had my lower valance painted body color as well but had the body shop tape off the GTO so it would remain factory grey after the paint job. It looks great. I'll see if I can fish up a pic or two and post it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the only pic I've got on my computer at work. I forgot I also had them tape off the line going across the top with the perforated holes. It looks really good. That's my step-daughter's boyfriend getting ready to take her to the Prom last Saturday night. Yes, the goat made it back in one piece.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You let him take the goat to prom!?!? O man!! Thats a hard one haha


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree NOONE drives my GTO!! :willy:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thats like my girlfriend wants to learn how to drive stick shift and she says "Why dont I just do it in your car?" I looked at her like she had 10 heads lmao

Never.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This stuff works really well. Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Paint Touch Up Accessories


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Thats like my girlfriend wants to learn how to drive stick shift and she says "Why dont I just do it in your car?" I looked at her like she had 10 heads lmao
> 
> Never.


I have this issue too. This is a good reason to keep the Skip Shift feature to have an excuse as to why it would be to hard to learn on my car ha! My dad and I are the only ones to drive my car...at least since I've owned it.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

YellO5LS2 said:


> I have this issue too. This is a good reason to keep the Skip Shift feature to have an excuse as to why it would be to hard to learn on my car ha! My dad and I are the only ones to drive my car...at least since I've owned it.



Haha yea the GTO is a totally different animal than a honda civic to learn how to drive a Manual I learned driving a dumptruck then went right into the GTO I even purchased the car before I knew how to drive a stick...but now watch out girl can drive...lol!


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

Rukee said:


> :agree NOONE drives my GTO!! :willy:


I let my buddy drive mine a couple weeks ago and he hit second and spun it into a ditch. Nobody will ever drive it again...


----------

